# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  حذف یوزر و پسوردهای ذخیره شده در SQL Server Management Studio

## mehr_83

کلی سرچ کردم اما برای 2012 چیزی پیدا نکردم. چxوری یوزرها و پسوردهای SQL Server Management Studio 2012 را حذف کنم؟

----------


## Miladsob

من اینجا ++++++ یه سوال شبیه سوال شما پرسیده بودم، شاید بدردت بخوره!

----------


## BZToosi

سلام دوست عزیز؛
برای حذف کاربرهای ثبت شده در پنجره ورود، به آدرس زیر برو و در آنجا فایلی به نام SqlStudio.bin رو حذف کن. توجه داشته باش که برنامه SQL در حال اجرا نباشه!
C:\Users\%Username%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SQL Server Management Studio\11.0
موفق باشی.

----------

